
The Future of Books vs. The Future of Reading - pchristensen
http://powrightbetweentheeyes.typepad.com/pow_right_between_the_eye/2009/12/to-paraphrase-john-lennon-in-a-most-blasphemous-manner-so-this-is-christmas-and-what-have-you-boughtin-my-case-over-the.html
======
balding_n_tired
In a few words, then, the coffee-table book is the wave of the future. As one
who has not purchased a Kindle, I find this less than comforting.

